# MacBook Pro frozen on blue screen



## neeedhelp2011 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have found that my macbook pro freezes on a blue screen before I am even able to try and log-in to my account.

I have run a hard-ware test, and also tried starting my computer up in safe mode with and without installation disc 1 inserted in my computer.

As far as i know the remaining option is to re-install that Mac OS X software but unfortunately it requires an excess 2gb to install even the basic essentials to my macbook pro. I would be happy to remove some data off my computer except I am unable to even get access to my files because it freezes on the blue screen.

Is there anything I can do that would avoid me losing more than the 2gb required to install the software and if so how would i even be able to access my account. 

Any response or discussion would be muchly appreciated, I desperately need access to files that are critical for my schooling. 

Ta


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X are you running?

Can you boot off your original OS X DVD? (holding 'c' key while booting)

If so, start Disk Utility once it loads, pick your hard drive and click *Repair Disk* and once that completes lick *Repair Permissions*


----------

